# My asus rt-n16 stopped working after firmware upgrade!!!



## ohm.patel1 (Dec 24, 2012)

My 2 months old asus rt-n16 was perfectly until yesterday night when i uploaded to latest firmware Version  3.0.0.4.260  from 
Version  3.0.0.4.220. I was upgrading wirelessly, it upgraded successfully after which it said to reboot the router manually. After i did that router stopped working. Now the power led has started blinking. I m unable to connect to it. I have tried putting it in rescue mode after which i tried restoring it via asus firmware restoration utility, but after i start the power led is permanent or i does not light up at all. After it uploads firmware and it does recovering image, after 100% it says unable to connect to wireless device, plz check if it is in rescue mode. i have tried this like 10-15 times but it fails, either power light is permanent or it does not light up at all.

I put the router in rescue mode after pressing restore button for 5 sec and then connect power.

I have also tried 30/30/30 reset but it also fails.

I have tried calling asus fools to get foolish answers to make me fool.

Plz help

P.S - I have never installed any 3rd party custom firmwares.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thx everbody for reading this post... I have found out the solution, i flashed it to dd-wrt successfully, and then again to asus firmware for download master.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 2, 2013)

ohm.patel1 said:


> Thx everbody for reading this post... I have found out the solution, i flashed it to dd-wrt successfully, and then again to* asus firmware for download master*.


Sorry for bumping 
But DD-WRT with transmission beats Buggy DM !!
Why you switched back?


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I liked dd-wrt but the download manage to work the harddisk needs to be formatted and given the partitions, and i dont have any space to copy my 1 tb data on hdd.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 2, 2013)

okay...


----------

